# No boot, no image, no Bios beep



## Sacksor (Apr 22, 2010)

I have encountered a problem and was hoping you fine gentlemen could help me out.

For starters, this is my setup:
-Asus P6T V2 Deluxe
-Crucial 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM 3 GB (3*1GB)
-Corsair TX 750 W PSU
-HD Radeon 4870 graphics

Thats all the important stuff atleast.

So this is my problem: 
I cant get my system to boot, there is no beeping sound when I start up the system, and there is no picture displayed on the screen.

I've tried these things:
Taken the motherboard out of the tower, and assembled the system on an antistatic bag.
Changed the PSU, tried three different types.
Changed the graphicscard, tried two different types.
Tested all of the RAM's on different sockets, and one at a time.
Disconnected everything but the processor and the RAM

At this point, I have bought an identical new motherboard, just in case that was the problem, but that didnt change anything.
I tried with both the 4 pin ATX socket, and the 8 pin version.
All the fans are spinning, and everything looks great, except for the fact that it aint booting up. I tried to remove all the memory sticks, in a hope that the motherboard would do its insane beepalarm, but still no sound from it.
I checked around, all my components are supported by the motherboard.


So I hope that you could assist me on this topic, I'm guessing that my CPU is the problem here, but I want to be sure before I go ahead and purchase another one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Never use the anti-static bag to work on. It can actually conduct electricity.
Use the Mobo box to bench test on.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Sacksor (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, for starters, I will not use my antistatic bag as a testing surface anymore atleast

Oh I wish it was my PSU, cause I got a couple of those lying around, but I've tried 2 other PSU's allready with the same result.
It's narrowed down to either the DPU or the RAM now, but unfortonately I did not have access to a spare RAM pin, so I went ahead and ordered one yesterday.

I'll tell you all how this went in a couple of days


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you trying one stick of ram, in the slot which is second from the cpu? The ram slots, numbered left to right, start out A2, A1_B2,B1_C2,C1. One stick should be in slot A1.

Also, did you check with the ram manufacturer, they have configurators, so you can order ram that is guaranteed compatible with your motherboard.


----------



## Sacksor (Apr 22, 2010)

Status update

So I went to the post office today, got my new RAM , Crucial 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz (2*2GB), went home and inserted one of them in the A1 socket.
Still no result, so I tried to put it to another socket, but no luck on that either.

So now I'm waiting for a new CPU, and now this just have to work I've changed and tested everything else and all the parts is supported by the motherboard.


----------



## Sacksor (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got the new CPU, put it in, and everything worked like a charm, I guess I had the ol' bad luck The old motherboard, RAM and CPU is now tested, and the conclusion was fatal 
Thanks for all the help anyhow


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Quite unusual for it to be the cpu, but it does happen. Glad you have it working.


----------

